# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  نحوه ویرایش قالب جوملا

## mahfa2236

سلام
من یه هاست6 گیگ لینوکس خریدم که روی اون جوملا از طرف همون شرکت نصب شد اما من نمیدونم یا بلد نیستم یا زیاد جالی نیست این جوملا.من میخوام خودم بتوانم قالب رو براش طراحی کنم و از تمام صفحه استفاده کنم اما تمام قالب های موجود در اینترنت اینترنت برای جوملا محدود هست و فقط یه قسمت خاصی از صفحه رو استفاده میکنه.میخوام خودم بتونم راحت باهاش کار کنم نمیدونم که چرا این جوملا این جور نیست.اگه میشه با همین جوملا کار رو ادامه داد کمکم کنید.اگرم نمیشه که کمک کنید چه جوری و با چه نرم افزاری از این جا بیام بیرون.من میخوام خودم قالبم رو طراحی کنم اما مدیریت محتوای من یه چیزی تو مایه جوملا باشه البته یه کم دستم بیشتر باز باشه.لطفا بفرمایید راه من چیه و باید چی کار کنم که بتوانم به چیزی که فکر میکنم برسم.آیا من خودم باید یه مدیریت محتوا برا خودم بسازم؟که این فکر کنم خیلی کار مبیره؟

----------


## Mr FTHEL

دوست عزیز جوملا یکی از قویترین و بهترین سیستم های مدیریت محتوی هست
از توی بخش الحاقات میتونید قالب رو ویرایش کنید و ....
اما اگر بخواید از اول قالب درست کنید پینهاد میکنم همون ادیت کنید بهتره 
و این که به نظرم جوملا هم امکاناتش بالاست و هم راحت هست 
سیستم مدیریت محتوی بخوای خودت بسازی بهتر بیخیال بشی وقتی جوملا و امسالش هستند و تیم های بزرگی درستشون می کنند

----------


## Slytherin

برای اینکه بتونی قالب دلخواه داشته باشی، باید به مباحث CSS و HTML و چند چیز دیگر آشنا باشی.
اگر به دنبال تنوع قالب بیشتر و در عین حال امکاناتی مشابه جوملا هستی، من وردپرس رو توصیه می کنم.

----------


## mahfa2236

اینهایی که شما فرمودید درست اما من میخوام یه قالب داشته باشم که از تمام صفحه استفاده کند و بتوانم عکس های مورد نظر خودم را در بالای آن بذارم نه این چیزی که هستو مجبور بشوم تحمل کنم پس اگه میشه کمکم کنید

----------


## Mr FTHEL

> اینهایی که شما فرمودید درست اما من میخوام یه قالب داشته باشم که از تمام صفحه استفاده کند و بتوانم عکس های مورد نظر خودم را در بالای آن بذارم نه این چیزی که هستو مجبور بشوم تحمل کنم پس اگه میشه کمکم کنید


 


> برای اینکه بتونی قالب دلخواه داشته باشی، باید به مباحث CSS و HTML و چند چیز دیگر آشنا باشی


لطفا اسپم ندید

----------


## mahfa2236

phpکه بلد نیستم اما کمی با htmlآشنایی دارم.موضوع اینه که میخوام از همین مدیریت محتوای موجود استفاده کنم و فقط قالب رو عوض کنم که نمیدونم آیا این امکان پذیر هست؟یعنی من اگه خواستم قالب رو عوض کنم چه جوری جوملا میفهمه که اتین قالب کلا با قالب قبلی فرق داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## Slytherin

مهم فهمیدن جوملا نیست! شما کاملا آزادید که هر قالبی را که دوست دارید برای وبسایت خود داشته باشد!
شما به راحتی می توانید با تغییر کد های CSS و HTML قالب موجود، آن را تغییر دهید و یا حتی قالب اختصاصی خود را داشته باشید.
همچنین اگر به سهولت کار اهمیت می دهید و خود نیز در این مورد وارد نیستید، می توانید از قالب ساز های حرفه ای بخواهید که در ازای گرفتن مبلغی، قالب اختصاصی شما را همانطور که خودتان می خواهید طراحی کنند.

----------


## kasrakarsa

من فایل css مربوطه رو پیدا نمیکنم، همه ی css ها رو گشتم اما مثلا footer2 رو میخواستم تغییر بدم اما هیچ جا نبود

----------

